# Inside Chernobyl



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I think all nuclear power plants should have to be constructed 1/4 mile underground, that way they're already buried. And in tsunami prone areas, not put backup generators in the basement. D-oh!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Watched a similar documentary a few years back AT, thx ~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

I think all nuclear plants should be shut down. In this day and age its a no brainier.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Watched a similar documentary a few years back AT, thx ~CS~




Weclome


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

AcidTrip said:


> I think all nuclear plants should be shut down. In this day and age its a no brainier.


Our current provincial government wants to shut down all coal fired power plants.. I'd love to see what's gonna power the planet with no nuclear and no coal fired plants...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

That donald guy who grew out of pete87 is working on it. Be patient.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

glen1971 said:


> Our current provincial government wants to shut down all coal fired power plants.. I'd love to see what's gonna power the planet with no nuclear and no coal fired plants...


Well, my area's nuke is being decommissioned , and the northern pass up to Montreal is being built , so i'd say it's all in Canada's back pocket ....:whistling2:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Well, my area's nuke is being decommissioned , and the northern pass up to Montreal is being built , so i'd say it's all in Canada's back pocket ....:whistling2:~CS~:laughing:


What is the northern pass?

Our premier seems to figure solar and wind are the way to go.. Maybe as a supplement, but I'd like to be able to watch tv after 5:00 for 4 months out of the year... I think they said it would take something like 28,000 wind turbines to equal our power usage..


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

glen1971 said:


> Our current provincial government wants to shut down all coal fired power plants.. I'd love to see what's gonna power the planet with no nuclear and no coal fired plants...


This is the future.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I never knew the other three reactors at Chernobyl remained in full operation until 2000. I thought the whole place was kind of abandoned. Interesting.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

These reactors were cloned ALL over the USSR.

As in they are STILL operating, today.

1) The original designers were Americans -- as these plants are knock-offs of the American (plutonium) production reactors at Hanford, Washington.

2) The Hanford design entirely omitted power production. With Grand Coulee dam just up the river, electric power was already in glut. Instead the energy was dumped -- wasted.

3) After the Chernobyl fiasco, the American originals were turned down to an an even lower power setting.

4) The known problem with this type of atomic reactor -- atomic 'pile' -- is that it can run away during a power spike. 

Yes, that's what caused the Chernobyl fiasco.

Such spikes are impossible in either the Westinghouse or GE reactor designs.

Both use water as the moderator -- not graphite.

Likewise, the Canadian CANDU reactor design ( heavy water moderated ) is not able to spike -- and run away.

At this time, the Canadian economy depends upon her CANDU reactors. 

Ontario would go dark without them.

Western Canada has the Columbia -- and does not need atomics.

Canada is almost solely responsible for nuclear proliferation. Pakistan, India, -- and on -- all got the bomb by way of CANDU reactors.

This reality is so repugnant to Ottawa that Canada no longer permits anyone (in the 3rd world) access to their atomic technology.

"Atoms for Peace" blew up. 

&&&&&&

Today, India bitterly regrets ever having detonated an atomic device.

Instead of impressing -- and scaring the Chinese -- it scared the Pakistanis.

Today, Pakistan bitterly regrets ever having atomic weapons.

Instead of deterring India -- she's made herself a wide open target -- for atomic attack -- by a nation that has more everything... everything.

Iran now wants to join in the dance of death.

Unlike the USA and USSR, these players are so proximate that they don't have time to make presidential atomic decisions.

They are all on a hair trigger.

Most unsound.

Atomic energy is NOT the threat. :no:

Atomic bombs ARE the threat.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Did I omit it?

The primary purpose of graphite moderated reactors (and CANDU heavy water reactors ) is weapons grade plutonium.

Both the Hanford ( graphite ) and CANDU designs permit replacement of fuel rod assemblies while the reactor is running full bore.

This is brought up during the YouTube video about half way through.

Since the USSR// Russia still runs these reactors, she is still kicking out astounding amounts of weapons grade plutonium -- EVERY year.

Here's the kicker.

Ukraine has such plants also.

The factory that made these power plants was just east of Ukraine, in Rostov.

( Atommash )

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atommash

They were being mass produced.

{ Strictly speaking, Rostov on Don is inside Ukraine... but you can't hang on to everything.

The Don = Ukraine

The Volga = Russia

The Vistula = Poland

The Rhine and Oder = Germany

ALL primal civilizations were riverine or coastal.

Humanity = the fire ape + the water ape 

You don't see chimps or bonobos swimming, or making fire.

They are the closest great apes to humanity.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

backstay said:


> This is the future.


Put that fire out! Your warming the planet with all that dirty carbon smoke.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

AcidTrip said:


> I think all nuclear plants should be shut down. In this day and age its a no brainier.


I think the opposite. I think fossil fuel plants should be shut down one by one. 

One type is killing the planet slowly but SURELY. The other is only a problem when there is a problem, and with today's technology problems are fewer. Sure, big problems, like Chernobyl, are serious, but they need to be HIGHLY regulated so problems like what happened do not happen. You also have to consider, this was 80's Russia. Not exactly the mecca of high tech and regulation.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> I think the opposite. I think fossil fuel plants should be shut down one by one.
> 
> One type is killing the planet slowly but SURELY. The other is only a problem when there is a problem, and with today's technology problems are fewer. Sure, big problems, like Chernobyl, are serious, but they need to be HIGHLY regulated so problems like what happened do not happen. You also have to consider, this was 80's Russia. Not exactly the mecca of high tech and regulation.



With the rise of ISIS, refugees and all else what comes with it coal is nothing to worry about. In fact many believe global warming to be a hoax.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

AcidTrip said:


> In fact many believe global warming to be a hoax.


Maybe it is, but climate change is not.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> Maybe it is, but climate change is not.



Assuming it is, we still do not know if it is the byproduct of man made emissions.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

AcidTrip said:


> Assuming it is, we still do not know if it is the byproduct of man made emissions.


Agreed, but there is overwhelming scientific support in favor of it.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

glen1971 said:


> What is the northern pass?
> 
> Our premier seems to figure solar and wind are the way to go.. Maybe as a supplement, but I'd like to be able to watch tv after 5:00 for 4 months out of the year... I think they said it would take something like 28,000 wind turbines to equal our power usage..



http://www.nhmagazine.com/January-2014/Understanding-Northern-Pass/


https://stateimpact.npr.org/new-hampshire/tag/northern-pass/


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

telsa said:


> These reactors were cloned ALL over the USSR.
> 
> As in they are STILL operating, today.
> 
> ...


The Mark 5 is common model design to much of this rocks Nuke energy Telsa

It has not existed w/o problems....:no:

The GE three

~CS~


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

glen1971 said:


> Our current provincial government wants to shut down all coal fired power plants.. I'd love to see what's gonna power the planet with no nuclear and no coal fired plants...


--

have a look at Ontario. We closed our coal plants. Now look at our hydro rates! They gave crazy credits to "green energy". If I recall correctly, the rates have gone up 300 % over the past 12 years! And they are still going up.

No matter how many LED bulbs I use, turn this off, that off, the hydro bill still comes in at over 200 a month! Gas heat, Gas Hot Water.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Somewhere_401 said:


> --
> 
> have a look at Ontario. We closed our coal plants. Now look at our hydro rates! They gave crazy credits to "green energy". If I recall correctly, the rates have gone up 300 % over the past 12 years! And they are still going up.
> 
> No matter how many LED bulbs I use, turn this off, that off, the hydro bill still comes in at over 200 a month! Gas heat, Gas Hot Water.


What do you pay per Kw/hr?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> What do you pay per Kw/hr?



George Soros loves you


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> George Soros loves you


:blink:


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

Off peak times , $0.083 / kwh
Mid Peak $0.128 / kwh
Peak $0.175 / kwh

Then add in delivery, regulatory fees, debt retirement charges, plus HST @ 13% = ouch. It is not uncommon for rural Ontario people who have little choice but to use hydro for heat to have bills in excess of $ 700 / month!

Combined average for all the hydro used plus all fess came out last month to $0.17 / kwh plus HST = 0.1921 / kwh. (The majority of the hydro usage was off peak for this period!)

Don't forget, prices go up May 1 or there about, and again in November 1. Plus the local utilities have indicated they are wanting to raise "their" rates about 5% on the costs....

From what I have heard Ontario is now either the most expensive or second most expensive rate.

What are you guys paying?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Somewhere_401 said:


> Off peak times , $0.083 / kwh
> Mid Peak $0.128 / kwh
> Peak $0.175 / kwh
> 
> ...


Gotta love commie Canada. :no: 

Around .19 inclusive of all taxes, fees, supplemental charges, etc here in New England. U.S. national average is around .11


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't the commie part is quite right....

The rates have been rising so fast because the gov't wanted green energy.

We have Wind Farms that are great. Except that won't produce energy when the wind is calm. Think Hot, stagnant air masses. People run their A/C, and we have not air moving....

Then the answer was solar. That will solve all of the problems. Just as long as we only need lights during the daytime.

I read that the rates that were guaranteed to the suppliers of the first round of the green energy grants were something like 32 cents / kwh. This was then based on the projected output of the turbines, not actual. 

So we continue to pay 32 cents for power even if it is NOT produced.

Then on days where there actually is a surplus, we give it to the US states on the grid and actually sometimes have to PAY them to take our excess power.:no:

Does that make any sense?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> Agreed, but there is overwhelming scientific support in favor of it.



If its not us, what are we going to do? Either way, coal is far safer.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Solar is a great way to reduce peak loading on the grid imo. Won't replace anything, but will reduce daytime utility loading when demand is the highest.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Somewhere_401 said:


> I don't the commie part is quite right....
> 
> The rates have been rising so fast because the gov't wanted green energy.
> 
> ...


Yes, complete sense. "Green energy" is hardly green and is also highly subsidized, otherwise it would never work financially.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> I think the opposite. I think fossil fuel plants should be shut down one by one.
> 
> One type is killing the planet slowly but SURELY. The other is only a problem when there is a problem, and with today's technology problems are fewer. Sure, big problems, like Chernobyl, are serious, but they need to be HIGHLY regulated so problems like what happened do not happen. You also have to consider, this was 80's Russia. Not exactly the mecca of high tech and regulation.



Please read this:


http://www.infowars.com/bakraui-brothers-may-have-planned-to-blow-up-belgiums-nuclear-power-plants/ 


Climate change is welcome in my book.


----------

